
Mark Twain’s adventures in love - samclemens
https://theconversation.com/mark-twains-adventures-in-love-how-a-rough-edged-aspiring-author-courted-a-beautiful-heiress-90739?xid=PS_smithsonian
======
mcherm
Marvelous story. Of course, any reader of his works knows not to believe in
the _literal_ truth of every tale Samuel Clemens recounts.

------
DoreenMichele
Excellent piece, but this is not the original source. It points to and credits
The Conversation.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from
[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/for-mark-twain-it-
was...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/for-mark-twain-it-was-love-at-
first-sight-180968141/?no-ist).

